# الرجاء من اخواني المساعدة في عمل فرن للف الزجاج بشكل قوس



## khdroj (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الكرام اخوكم من فلسطين واحتاج الى عمل فرن للف الواح الزجاج على شكل قوس ولا امتلك سعر الفرن وصعب جدا ضمن الظروف وعندي طموح عالي لعمل مثل هيك فرن 
انا تخصصي تشكيل معادن قمت بعمل مخطط للفرن ولكن ارغب في استشارة الاخوة من له خبرة في الموضوع من قبل ان وجد
وتقبلوا احترامي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2008)

للرفع لأبداء المساعدة لمن لديه خبرة في هذا المجال .

وشكر وتقدير مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## khdroj (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> للرفع لأبداء المساعدة لمن لديه خبرة في هذا المجال .
> 
> وشكر وتقدير مقدما .
> 
> البغدادي



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
قد اكون قصرت في عدم وضع صورة للمنتج بعد العمل 






هنا صورة للمنتج وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------

